# RANDOM ACT OF KINDNESS!! PLEASE READ!!! PLEASE READ!!!



## Timebandit (May 5, 2014)

Well to say that today has been an amazing day, would be an understatement. I have to share with all of you, the most generous act of kindness that i have personally witnessed and amazingly, been a part of. 

Earlier today i posted this thread

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/need-help-seeling-items-classified-122418/

I was asking for some assistance with trying to sell some items i have in the classifieds. I felt really bad even posting this thread, as i felt like i was begging, and i wasnt taught to be a begger, but really needed everyone to keep an eye out for anyone who might be interested in these items. Well, i got lots of responses on here, and even off of craigslist where i had posted them days ago. But, the first response i got today, from an IAP member here, took my breathe away and brought tears to my eyes. I have gotten permission from this person to speak about this, as long as he remains unnamed, so i will not let you know who he is, but it is a member of this great forum that sent me this. Here is the email that was sent to me this morning from this amazing gentleman.

			 			" Hi Justin.  I had tried to respond earlier, but apparently it didn't go through.

I would love to buy everything on several conditions...

First, you have to keep it at your place.
Second, You must use it regularily to keep it in good condition.
Third, At any time in the future when you get your things settled, you can buy it back.

You need to keep your equipment!

Finally, I would love for you to make me a pen from that wonderful lathe.

YES, I am serious.

PM your address and a check will go out tomorrow.

I seriously believe in random acts of kindness.  Besides, I've been  there and other than getting a break from others, I couldn't write this  message."

Naturally, i was in shock. I was doing something and had to stop to reread this and try to take grasp of it. I had to make sure this was what i though it was, so i responded with this message.

"?? please understand that i have to ask this, but are you  really Serious!?? I am in tears right now. You want to buy  everything i have posted in all of my threads, and let me keep it all!?  Do realize how much money that is?! I really am in tears right now. I  dont know what to do, whether i should except this, no one has ever done  something so generous for me in my life. If this is real, let me now. I  am speachless!

Justin

With which he replied:

"Yes, I am totally serious - I really want one of your pens!

Actually, I can't really use your equipment, so its better if you keep it!

As I said, been there.  I'm not religious, not very spiritual, but I believe folks should help each other out.

Don't hesitate to accept (although I DO know what it feels like).

Please accept this, and some day do someone else a favor.

PM me your address and it will be on its way.  And do not hurry to pay back - maybe in a few years is fine."

I was so hesitant to accept this offer, but remembered that my father taught me never to turn down a gift, there is a reason someone is giving it. So i want to thank this nameless gentleman that gave me a lot of hope about humanity. I know there are amazing people out there, but to have a total stranger reach out and give such a gratious gift to help another is really eye opening to me. We have never spoken before that i recall. I always help others out in any way that i can, but now im going to put forth an extra special effort to touch someone elses life the way that he has mine. He wouldnt even accept any blanks that i offered him. All he wants is for me to make him a pen and for me to keep making pens. This is such an amazing act of kindness that i am very humbled right now and teary eyed as i type this!

This really is the best community on the internet, at least i believe, right here at the IAP! I am proud to be a part of it and to call many of you friends.

An extremely heartfelt Thank You to you nameless sir!!!

Sincerely,

Justin


----------



## robersonjr (May 5, 2014)

AWESOME


----------



## Brooks803 (May 5, 2014)

That's truly amazing!


----------



## Cmiles1985 (May 5, 2014)

That is incredible Justin! I'll admit that I am a bit teary eyed just reading that. Your story has revived my faith in humanity! It is a STRONG reminder to pay it forward as you never know when it will come back around. Best wishes for you!

P.S. I LOVE the blanks I bought from you. They are outstanding!


----------



## Lucky2 (May 5, 2014)

A perfect example of; do onto others, as you would have them do onto you. This is a very heartwarming story, it's not type that you hear of everyday. Enjoy Justin.
Len


----------



## plantman (May 5, 2014)

Justin; Thank you for sharing this with the rest of your family at IAP. And, yes Justin, there realy is a Santa Claus out there !!    Jim   S


----------



## ashaw (May 5, 2014)

That is great Justin.  The world would be a much better place if we help each other help.  Now make that pen.


----------



## Krudwig (May 5, 2014)

That is a great gesture on the part of someone who has empathy for someone in need. I sometimes think we care more about a stray animail than we do about another human being. My hat is off to whoever open their heart and their pocketbook.


----------



## Edgar (May 5, 2014)

That's awesome, Justin. 
Thanks for sharing & a special thanks to that IAP member. His generosity is a prime example of what this forum is all about & should serve as an inspiration to us all.

I hope you will post a picture of that pen before you send it out.

All the best
Edgar


----------



## Jeff turns (May 5, 2014)

There are some fabulous people that belong to this forum that have been great to me as well .You can"t ask for more passionate people. I think they all know how much we all love this hobby. Thanks to all


----------



## JCochrun (May 5, 2014)

That really moved me Justin.  Like Clark, I am getting teared up reading it.  Faith in humanity has been restored.

Jim

Penn Valley, CA


----------



## ladycop322 (May 5, 2014)

Wow! I'm in tears reading this because there are so many evil people in this world in this day and age!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## MarkD (May 5, 2014)

Sounds like the guy got a great deal!


----------



## Jim15 (May 5, 2014)

That is just awesome.


----------



## jeff (May 5, 2014)

Wow, that has got to be one of the most amazing stories of generosity I've ever heard!


----------



## loydstuts (May 6, 2014)

All I can say is WOW


----------



## Pete275 (May 6, 2014)

Justin, Having seen much of the work you have posted on IAP, I do believe you need to keep turning. Having said that this story has made my day, its great to know there are people in this world that do things like this. It just figures they are IAP members. I think the people in IAP are some of the most caring and compassionate people and it feels great to be part of such a wonderful community. Keep making pens and posting them here Justin. You are one of those amazing IAP people I speak of. 
Wayne


----------



## BigBill (May 6, 2014)

An amazing story I hope with no ending...pay it forward when you can, Justin.

Just returned from the MAPG in Richmond where I had a blast meeting everyone and now this...

I love this community. A community like this adds such a value to one's hobby/passion that words fall short of describing.


----------



## ossaguy (May 6, 2014)

That's really inspiring,Wow!




Steve


----------



## Rounder (May 6, 2014)

WOW!!! Just WOW!!! I am Timebandit's dad. And whoever nameless is, you are a very special and wonderful person. This had me bawling like a baby. I haven't been able to help Justin as much as I would like to as a parent which hurts me deeply. I have also been very sad that he has not been making pens through these hard times he is going through. Your act of kindness is so special, words alone can not express the way I feel about this. Justin is a very talented pen artist and for you to help him this way, well I am just speechless. Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And by the way THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!

You are a very special person. PAY IT FORWARD EVERYONE!!!

P.S. Made Mama cry too!!!


----------



## jcm71 (May 6, 2014)

That is an awesome story.  Hope all works out for you, Justin.


----------



## winterwood (May 6, 2014)

Listen to your Dad.
Dennis


----------



## Swagopenturner (May 6, 2014)

WOW!!  Just goes to show you there are good people out there, and we at IAP have a large share of them.


----------



## Haynie (May 6, 2014)

Cool.  Now get busy and make that person a couple pens.


----------



## gimpy (May 6, 2014)

God works in mysteries


----------



## Dalecamino (May 6, 2014)

Completely unbelievable! Congratulations.


----------



## BayouPenturner (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, this is an amazing story.


----------



## elkhorn (May 6, 2014)

What an amazing story and act of kindness! As others have said in this thread, in this day and age this kind of caring  shows true unconditional love for your fellowman.

May you both be blessed.


----------



## plano_harry (May 6, 2014)

That is amazing and inspiring.  Thanks for sharing and I pray that your situation improves Justin.


----------



## Penl8the (May 6, 2014)

What a story.  Now my turn to be in tears.


----------



## JasonC (May 6, 2014)

Hats off to you, random stranger. :biggrin:


----------



## Finatic (May 6, 2014)

My keyboards is now wet.


----------



## walshjp17 (May 6, 2014)

A truly inspirational act of generosity.  Makes one renew one's faith in humanity.


----------



## thebillofwrites (May 7, 2014)

)


----------



## HamTurns (May 7, 2014)

This is a wonderful story about how all humans should treat each other.

Thank you very much for posting it.

Happy turning
Tom


----------



## glen r (May 7, 2014)

This how humans should treat each other instead of always quibbling, in most instances, about petty things.  I too would like to say "Thank You" to the nameless stranger.  Justin, now get down and make your benefactor the pen he asked for - using the best kit and blank that you have and to the best of your ability.


----------



## Ligget (May 7, 2014)

That is a lovely story, looks like you have a guardian angel indeed!


----------



## Rounder (May 8, 2014)

Wow, again. All the ink is running on my monitor with all the wetness going on here. I love that this has struck so many tear ducts. None more than mine.:redface::biggrin:


----------



## CrimsonKeel (May 8, 2014)

Damn onions  who cuts onions at 10 in the morning  making my eyes water


----------



## GaryMGg (May 8, 2014)

Quite clearly one of the best posts I've ever seen on the IAP.
Thank you sir.


----------



## jsolie (May 8, 2014)

I really like hearing about things like this.  There's so much greed and selfishness in the world and selfless acts like this are a breath of fresh air.


----------



## jcm71 (May 8, 2014)

My first response to this post was typical of many.  Awesome!!  I have thought about this post hard over the past several days.  I have always thought of myself of a flawed, but basically a good person.  Could I have done what Anonymous did.  I have to answer, "No".  I am both ashamed at my own limitations, and at the same time in awe at the capacity for good that exists in humankind.  I have a lot of work to do.  Thank you, Anonymous.  I hope that one day I can live up to your example.


----------



## Timebandit (May 12, 2014)

I want to thank everyone for their well wishes. This has been an amazing and eye opening experience. I have been getting a few things straightened out over the last week, and finally got some time in the shop to try and clean it up where it can actually be useable and i can get out there and do something. Gonna take a few more sessions to finish that, and then i have to try and remember how to make a pen! Its been almost 2 years since i have been able to or had a huge desire to get out there and make something. Had to get out some of my prototypes and start measuring things to get my bearings again. Hopefully within a month i can be producing something worthwhile. I hope! I have many ides that i never got to finish and hope to get some of them done. So thank you to each of you, and especially to Mr Anonymous. I think this man generosity is far outstretching, reaching to many corners of the planet, and for that i thank you.



BURLMAN said:


> My first response to this post was typical of many.  Awesome!!  I have thought about this post hard over the past several days.  I have always thought of myself of a flawed, but basically a good person.  Could I have done what Anonymous did.  I have to answer, "No".  I am both ashamed at my own limitations, and at the same time in awe at the capacity for good that exists in humankind.  I have a lot of work to do.  Thank you, Anonymous.  I hope that one day I can live up to your example.



John, I couldnt have said it better. I couldnt have done what he did, at least not right now. But i will, at some point in my life strive to pass this on. Once you are on the receiving end of something like this, it changes you. I dont know when it will be, but i will brighten someones life someday and open their eyes, and many others, to real humanity, just as this gentleman did. This thread was meant to inspire others, and as some have done, pass it on to their children. I think that is the greatest gift to to come of all of this.


----------

